# Gaining well, but....



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey all :thumb:

I created a new diet plan about 2 weeks ago as I never used to eat properly.

I'm gaining very well....Perhaps a bit too well :lol:

When I started it I was about 11.5 stone, within 2 weeks i'm up to 12 stone.

I might be being paranoid but I think my stomach's also getting bigger! :lol:

The thing is though, I don't wanna get TOO heavy without my strength gaining alot too.

I added 2.5kg on everything this week, infact 5kg on my bench so i'm happy with that, but I don't wanna be like 13 stone if I can only bench say 90kg, it would be a bit out of proportion....

I'm 16, 6 foot, 12 stone currently....Can bench 85kg (90kg soon though, I can feel it) :thumb:

I probably take in about 200g of protein a day and about 3000 calories. Is everthing i'm doing ok?

Cheers.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds fine to me...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think seven lbs in 2 weeks is over drastic...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> I'm 16,


 That will explain your ridiculas and dumbass comments about steriods.

You know so much about every thing work the diet out for your self.

As far as out of proportion benching to body weight thats ridiculas.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Con said:


> That will explain your ridiculas and dumbass comments about steriods.
> 
> You know so much about every thing work the diet out for your self.
> 
> As far as out of proportion benching to body weight thats ridiculas.


What a useless, single minded individual.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I don't think seven lbs in 2 weeks is over drastic...


What i'm getting at is i'm not sure if i'm gaining weight in the right places.... :lol:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> Hey all :thumb:
> 
> I created a new diet plan about 2 weeks ago as I never used to eat properly.
> 
> ...


What should you be benching if your 13 stone ? ?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> What i'm getting at is i'm not sure if i'm gaining weight in the right places.... :lol:


Well tell your food where you would like the weight to go when eating it.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> What should you be benching if your 13 stone ? ?


More than I am now?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> More than I am now?


Who told you that you should be benching more then what you are when your 13 stone ?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like your bench is coming on fine mate


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Who told you that you should be benching more then what you are when your 13 stone ?


Well I just assumed that when you increase your weight, you don't want your strength falling behind, i'd be embarrased if I couldn't lift my own weight....


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Therll be plenty of time to increase your bench once you are at a bodyweight you are happy with.

Can you squat and deadlift your weight ? Id be far more worried about being able to do them than bench


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Therll be plenty of time to increase your bench once you are at a bodyweight you are happy with.
> 
> Can you squat and deadlift your weight ? Id be far more worried about being able to do them than bench


Yeah I can mate.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

u can tell ur age ther is more 2 lifting than benching

so what do u squat at th min 2x your current body weight to be in proportion??? id like to know incase im out of proportion on my lifts?


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

boner said:


> u can tell ur age ther is more 2 lifting than benching
> 
> so what do u squat at th min 2x your current body weight to be in proportion??? id like to know incase im out of proportion on my lifts?


I didn't quite mean it like that....

Put it this way, I wouldn't like to be 15 stone if I could only bench 80kg, deadlift 80kg and squat 80kg if you know what I mean.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

It's inevitable that you are going to put on a bit of BF while bulking due to the additional calories- unless you keep a very clean diet and bulk up very gradually - I wouldn't worry about it really - just try and keep your diet reasonably clean to avoid gaining too much BF.

Realistically if you could gain about 1lb of muscle mass a week you'd be doing superbly!! If you gained 1-2lb a month consistently that's excellent and that's 1-2 stone in a year which is superb!! After all bodybuilding is all about continuity. Theoretically if your 12 stone now at 16 and you gain a lb of quality mass a month for the next 5 years you'd be 17 stone by 21. Bodybuilding is a marathon not a sprint and you need to be patient and consistent. If you've gained 7lb in 2 weeks there is a good chance that a fair proportion of that may be BF. Although if you are fairly new to training and are following a good diet for the first time you will gain very quickly to start off. Use the mirror as a guide to your progress - if you seem to be gaining too much body fat for your liking you may need to lower your food intake slightly and then re evaluate the results - if you stop gaining then increase slightly again.

If you post up your diet I'm sure members would help you out to make sure you are on the right track!

I wouldn't worry too much about the weight your lifting - If you train hard with good technique, rest well and eat well that will take care of itself! Keep trying to overload the body progressively by squeezing out an extra rep each workout or adding 1.25kg each side of the bar. 1.25kg extra each side of the bar once a month is 30kg over a year! After all the sport most of us participate in is bodybuilding rather than competitive weight lifting. You mention the weights you can lift - is this for 1 / 5 / 6 / 8 / 12 reps?? At 16 you don't really want to be going too heavy in my opinion, you are better off working on a 8-12 rep range with lighter weights.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

If your drinking that shake you listed with icecream and sunflower oil in it maybe that is why you're getting fat?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> What a useless, single minded individual.


He's smaller than you yet weighs twice your weight mate....

Don't start throwing around personal insults, it's not good for the forum:thumbup1:


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> He's smaller than you yet weighs twice your weight mate....
> 
> Don't start throwing around personal insults, it's not good for the forum:thumbup1:


I don't unless I recieve it first, he gave me a negative rep for this thread and called me a crap member etc, he deserved it.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> I don't unless I recieve it first, he gave me a negative rep for this thread and called me a crap member etc, he deserved it.


Yeah but when you start saying ill-educated things about steroids on a forum where (probably) the majority use chemical enhancemant, you're leaving yourself open for a barrage of comments.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Yeah but when you start saying ill-educated things about steroids on a forum where (probably) the majority use chemical enhancemant, you're leaving yourself open for a barrage of comments.


We all have opinions, some just take offense to them.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

chilisi said:


> your strength and weight will rise with age also so dont worry if you can only bench a certain weight at your current weight.
> 
> its not a competition.who cares what other people think about what your benching mate.hopefully you will realise that with age and experiance and also realise theres alot more to bodybuilding that benching...
> 
> your only young remember and being your weight at just 16 is unusual IMO but it sounds like your going in the right direction.


What do you mean by that? You saying i'm heavy for my age or light for my age?


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

chilisi said:


> at 16 weighing 12stone your doing very well regarding weight training mate..strength will come


Ok mate, cheers.


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

mate, im 16, and i weight 13.5 stone, and i can only bench 80kg, but i dont care, its not about looking impressive in the gym

just keep going and dont worry its the best way:thumb:

but, i can deadlift 150kg :whistling:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

JakeJ16 said:


> We all have opinions, some just take offense to them.


But there's a difference between opinions & facts. You can have your opinions on steroids, but when you start posting things about steroids like they are facts then you are in the wrong. You have to accept you were wrong and mis-informed, then you could go on to research steroids and give out facts in future instead of wrong information.

And in regards to the slight belly if you are worried, are you doing any cardio? If not add a brisk walk to your post-workout on the treadmill or on the way home.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey all!

I was in Tesco today and saw one of those stand on machines that measure your height, weight and bf% etc.

I thaught I was 6 foot but I was actually 5'11 acording to it and I weighed 12.10 stone!!!!

It then said my bf% was 15%, how it works that out I don't know 'cos all you had to do is hold a handle.

It then asked for my age, it only went from 20-99 which I thaught was rediculous as I couldn't put my actual age down.

Are these machines accurate?

I really dunno where i've put on all that weight 'cos i'm not much bigger at all and my stomach hasn't suffered that much! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

JakeJ16 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I was in Tesco today and saw one of those stand on machines that measure your height, weight and bf% etc.
> 
> ...


 As much as i dislike you i will still answer your questions, i am a nice guy like that

Machines can not measure your body fat. They take your height and your body weight and then give you your answer based on a pre decided ratio of height vs weight for body fat.

The best body fat moniter is your eye, look in the mirror. Are your abbs and waist devoid of body fat? If so your going to be under 10%. Can you see some abbs but your still holding some fat then your going to be under 15%. Now if you have abbs but a massive roll of fat on your low back these measurements will be different i am going on a basic even fat distribution.

At your age body fat does not matter meaning dont panic and jump on a diet, eat lots of healthy food and as little junk as possible. Stay active and then you will eventually reach your ideal body fat %, at your age the body is very responsive.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Con said:


> As much as i dislike you i will still answer your questions, i am a nice guy like that
> 
> Machines can not measure your body fat. They take your height and your body weight and then give you your answer based on a pre decided ratio of height vs weight for body fat.
> 
> ...


Ok mate, cheers.

I'd just like to take the time to apologise for what I said before in the steroids thread, I had a few too many to drink and was posting stupidly. That goes to anyone else I upset too.


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad I found this topic. I've started training again after a lull of a few years, and now taking an anti-anxiety drug, which seems to have slowed my metabolism, the result of which is that I am gaining weight like never before! (In a good way!) I used to really struggle to put on mass, but in two or so months I've gained about 16lbs, a lot of which is muscle.

However, I am getting a bit of a 'pot', so I find the comments here regarding fat encouraging, in that it's normal when bulking. I'm not the only one getting a bit tubby. So thanks!


----------

